# $30 Million Dollars!



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2020)

A wonderful milestone for the TUG Timeshare Marketplace as we have now reached more than $30,000,000 worth of Timeshares sold by TUG Members!

We all know selling a Timeshare in this market is difficult, but have proven every single day for the last 27 years that owners CAN sell themselves without paying large upfront fees and without being scammed!

If you are looking to sell or give away your Timeshare, the TUG Timeshare Marketplace is the first place you should try!

and our how to sell guide is the first thing you should read!  https://sell.tug2.net


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2020)

More than a Million Dollars a year.  Nice job! 

Dave


----------



## Panina (Aug 19, 2020)

Congratulations, Impressive


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> More than a Million Dollars a year.  Nice job!
> 
> Dave


we only started keeping track since 09 or so!  been a steady 3m a year!


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 20, 2020)

This is fantastic!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2020)

Congratulations on your accomplishments. 
Plus, no upfront sales fees.


----------



## dago (Aug 22, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> More than a Million Dollars a year.  Nice job!
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave,  Mesquite NV - quite different than Seattle, WA. Got out of Seattle at a good time. Total chaos there.
Won a few bucks in one of there small casinos on my way to Vegas to lose the big bucks - LOL

Where is that sign (your avatar) located. I didn't see anything like that on I15 coming in from AZ,UT. Of course that was in 2009. Things have changed since then


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 22, 2020)

Just imagine what the developer cost on that $30 million would have be!


----------

